# SCSI Laufwerke



## thelighter2 (25. September 2012)

Hallo Forum,

wollte Fragen ob einer von euch noch ein Uraltes SCSI Laufwerk + Kabel bei sich im Keller rumliegen hat und ob er vielleicht die alten Klamotten los werden möchte  .
Brauche das Teil für meinen Akai Sampler.

bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

MfG Alex


----------

